# Do you like the opposite sex?



## Gael (Mar 14, 2014)

There are so many anti-male/female comments and attitudes in society. I wonder where most of you stand on the opposite sex. 
(oh here comes the jokes!)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 14, 2014)

Being a heterosexual woman, yes I like the opposite sex. I am lucky to have shared the last 40 years with a wonderful man, who is not stereotypical at all. He has many good qualities, and I wouldn't want to be with anyone else.

Having said that, I have worked for many years, since the age of 16, in jobs that were predominantly men, but women also. There are a lot of "pieces of work" with both sexes, IMO. 

Lots of guys can be plain jerks, but there's quite a few of them out there who are just normal nice people. Same for women, lots of drama, gossiping, back-stabbing, but I've have the pleasure of meeting a few ladies over the years who are super people and don't fit the way most women are portrayed.

I'm not anti male or female...just anti jerk.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 14, 2014)

seabreeze said:


> i'm not anti male or female...just anti jerk.



I totally agree!


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 14, 2014)

Same here...I like some men and some women...


----------



## Falcon (Mar 14, 2014)

I've always liked/loved women; married two stunners. But there's always some that spoil it for me with their

vanity, bragging and simply NEVER shut up.  You asked; I'm answering.


----------



## Sid (Mar 14, 2014)

What is the opposite of sex?


----------



## i_am_Lois (Mar 14, 2014)

When my age was in single digits I enjoyed hanging around girls the most. When I was in my teens the only thing the girls wanted to do was listen to music and talk non-stop about the boys they had crushes on. It was much more interesting hanging around with guy friends who weren't romantically interested in me. 

After I married it seemed only appropriate to have female friends. In my 40's I was single again. I did develop a few friendships (non-******) with some males and continued my female friendships as well. I still found males much more fun to be with. Women like to talk, eat and shop. Men are much more diverse in their interests. With male friends I've gotten to go fishing, crabbing, boating, played frisbee golf, gone to RV shows, gone to concerts in the park, played board & card games, went to auctions and went on hikes. When the day is done men friends have cooked for me, played their guitar for me and told me some of those crude jokes men tell so well. 

I'm married again so my only male friend is my husband. As a whole I LOVE being around the opposite sex. They are wonderful creatures.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 14, 2014)

Gael said:


> There are so many anti-male/female comments and attitudes in society. I wonder where most of you stand on the opposite sex.
> (oh here comes the jokes!)


  I like fellers, I am not so hard on them anymore since I found out they were actually human as well


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 14, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Being a hetersexual woman, yes I like the opposite sex. I am lucky to have shared the last 40 years with a wonderful man, who is not stereotypical at all. He has many good qualities, and I wouldn't want to be with anyone else.
> 
> Having said that, I have worked for many years, since the age of 16, in jobs that were predominantly men, but women also. There are a lot of "pieces of work" with both sexes, IMO.
> 
> ...



I especially like some of the differences.  Seriously, I think a man and a woman can really compliment each other, and I am one of those that feel we were meant to be mated up.  I know many either aren't able to find someone, like me so far, or they just feel better without a man/woman in their life.  I prefer the hard work that goes into a meaningful relationship.  In my opinion, it is easier to be alone in many ways, for me, it feels too selfish and I feel I don't get to be "all" the things I was meant to be, when I am alone.


----------



## Sid (Mar 14, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I especially like some of the differences.  Seriously, I think a man and a woman can really compliment each other, and I am one of those that feel we were meant to be mated up.  I know many either aren't able to find someone, like me so far, or they just feel better without a man/woman in their life.  I prefer the hard work that goes into a meaningful relationship.  In my opinion, it is easier to be alone in many ways, for me, it feels too selfish and I feel I don't get to be "all" the things I was meant to be, when I am alone.



   I pretty much agree but as for the hard work to make a meaningful relationship I just don't feel that way at all. It seems (in my life anyway) it just happened. To me those realationships are a gift. Those that didn't turn out in spite of all I tried to do to make happen.


----------



## Sid (Mar 14, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I like fellers, I am not so hard on them anymore since I found out they were actually human as well



      A young gal (20) at work said something like that to me at work the other night. She said "I think I could like guys if they treated me like you do." For the life of me can I figure out just what I do that is so special to her. Oh well I got another female friend in my corner.


   So I guess it's women like you who make me like women like you.


----------



## Ina (Mar 14, 2014)

Sid, I bet you really are a nice guy. As for being hard work, many of us have spent 30, 40, 50, or more years with one spouse,  I think most of us will tell you, you better believe it is hard work. My Michael is one of the best people I have ever met. We've  taught each other any lessons. Some were hard, but it's been great too!  :hatoff:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 14, 2014)

Sid said:


> I pretty much agree but as for the hard work to make a meaningful relationship I just don't feel that way at all. It seems (in my life anyway) it just happened. To me those realationships are a gift. Those that didn't turn out in spite of all I tried to do to make happen.



Just from meeting folks that have had a lifetime together, they usually have been through hell and high-water.  Seems we live in an age of "throw-away" relationships the minute something isn't perfect.  That's was my thoughts when I made the statement.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 14, 2014)

Sid said:


> What is the opposite of sex?



Pennsylvania.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 14, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Pennsylvania.



What, LOLLLLLL!!


----------



## Sid (Mar 14, 2014)

Ina said:


> Sid, I bet you really are a nice guy. As for being hard work, many of us have spent 30, 40, 50, or more years with one spouse,  I think most of us will tell you, you better believe it is hard work. My Michael is one of the best people I have ever met. We've  taught each other any lessons. Some were hard, but it's been great too!  :hatoff:



    I guess it's just me, but Wife and I have been together 45 years. I don't claim it was perfect but I just never thought of it as work. I suppose the wife did feel like choking me a time or two or more. I do agree you gotta go into marriage with the this is for "til death do us part". I should be thankful she didn't chose to part me. H'mmm maybe it is work after all.


----------



## Ina (Mar 14, 2014)

OK Sid, We forgive you since your wife decided to keep you instead of parting (?) you, that makes you one of the good guys too.:rofl:


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm a woman who can reason like a man (the result of my education), who was a tomboy as a child but who has absolutely no interest in sport or cars. I'm not all that interested in fashion or gossip either and until recently I never attempted any handicrafts. 

If I find someone I can talk to at any level, I don't care whether that person is male or female. I will like them.


----------



## Ina (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm with on all points Warrigal!!!


----------



## Falcon (Mar 14, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> I'm a woman who can reason like a man (the result of my education), who was a tomboy as a child but who has absolutely no interest in sport or cars. I'm not all that interested in fashion or gossip either and until recently I never attempted any handicrafts.
> 
> If I find someone I can talk to at any level, I don't care whether that person is male or female. I will like them.



  Good outlook Warrigal. Same here. No frivolities.  Some never qualify.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 14, 2014)

Falcon said:


> I've always liked/loved women; married two stunners. But there's always some that spoil it for me with their
> 
> vanity, bragging and simply NEVER shut up.  You asked; I'm answering.



Down to earth gal here Falcon, not vain or chatty, just talk if I have something to say, and hate talking on the phone, LOL!  Maybe that's why hubby's been runnin' with me for 40 years. :love_heart:


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 14, 2014)

It's our wedding anniversary today - 51 years.

At times I didn't like being married and I chafed against it. I was married too young at 20 yo and had not yet established myself as a grown up person. There were times when I wished for be 'free' but now I realise that freedom or the lack of it is something that we often construct in our minds, rather than an immutable condition imposed from without.

Long story short, we were parents and so we honoured our vows and grew up, stayed faithful and eventually we grew old together and now I see the fruits of that union. I wouldn't change any of it. Not even the tough times. We learn more from them than from the easy ones.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 14, 2014)

Sid said:


> A young gal (20) at work said something like that to me at work the other night. She said "I think I could like guys if they treated me like you do." For the life of me can I figure out just what I do that is so special to her. Oh well I got another female friend in my corner.
> 
> 
> So I guess it's women like you who make me like women like you.



She probably means you are a gentleman, for one thing that's how you seem to me.  I heard the best definition of a lady or a gentleman, in a movie called Blast from the Past.  Brendan Frazier's character said a lady or gentleman was a person that always tried to make those around them feel comfortable.  I loved that definition


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 14, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> It's our wedding anniversary today - 51 years.
> 
> At times I didn't like being married and I chafed against it. I was married too young at 20 yo and had not yet established myself as a grown up person. There were times when I wished for be 'free' but now I realise that freedom or the lack of it is something that we often construct in our minds, rather than an immutable condition imposed from without.
> 
> Long story short, we were parents and so we honoured our vows and grew up, stayed faithful and eventually we grew old together and now I see the fruits of that union. I wouldn't change any of it. Not even the tough times. We learn more from them than from the easy ones.



Today??  Oh that's wonderful, congratulations to you both


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 14, 2014)

Congratulations Warrigal.

My parents have been married 63 years...a card from the Queen 3 years ago!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 14, 2014)

Sid said:


> I guess it's just me, but Wife and I have been together 45 years. I don't claim it was perfect but I just never thought of it as work. I suppose the wife did feel like choking me a time or two or more. I do agree you gotta go into marriage with the this is for "til death do us part". I should be thankful she didn't chose to part me. H'mmm maybe it is work after all.



Congrats Sid, 45 years is a good long time!   I never thought of our relationship as work either, I think if you click with each other, and it was meant to be...smooth sailin' from there on in.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 14, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> It's our wedding anniversary today - 51 years.
> 
> At times I didn't like being married and I chafed against it. I was married too young at 20 yo and had not yet established myself as a grown up person. There were times when I wished for be 'free' but now I realise that freedom or the lack of it is something that we often construct in our minds, rather than an immutable condition imposed from without.
> 
> Long story short, we were parents and so we honoured our vows and grew up, stayed faithful and eventually we grew old together and now I see the fruits of that union. I wouldn't change any of it. Not even the tough times. We learn more from them than from the easy ones.



Congratulations to you and your hubby Warrigal, it's wonderful that you're celebrating 51 years of marriage...good for you both! :glitter-heart:


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks NWlady. We celebrated yesterday evening with dinner for two at St George Motor Boat Club on Botany Bay*** and today we will be with extended family for a different reason, so I'm feeling very happy today.

http://stgeorgembc.com.au/

*** Actually Kogarah Bay, which is an inlet of the larger bay. Botany Bay was where Captain Cook first landed on the east coast of this continent in 1770 and claimed it for England. We live not far from the Georges River, named after George III of England. This rivers runs down into Botany Bay which is just south of Sydney Harbour. Cook sailed past the heads of SH and missed finding the best deep water port of the NSW coast.


----------



## Ina (Mar 14, 2014)

Warrigal, We are four years behind you, and I see every day together as a blessing. He is the only person, besides those of you on this forum, that I've told anything of my past. Michael is glad that I'm finally telling someone. He thinks I should tell my family too. But I don't want any of it touch them, in anyway. Michael says they would understand me better. I don't see it that way.


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 14, 2014)

_*Warrigal Congratulations on reaching 51 years of marriage, a great achievement.*_


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 14, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Congrats Sid, 45 years is a good long time!   I never thought of our relationship as work either, I think if you click with each other, and it was meant to be...smooth sailin' from there on in.



I don't doubt that is possible SB or Sid, not for a minute.  Do either of you think it might be like child-birth though?  You are mercifully blessed with forgetting the worst pain of your life, LOL!!  Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 14, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _*Warrigal Congratulations on reaching 51 years of marriage, a great achievement.*_



Oh that's lovely Jill!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 14, 2014)

I don't know, I do know some people that have a bond that is beyond anything I ever experienced.  I do know about growing up believing in fairytales and movies that showed all the "honeymoon" part of a relationship.  I don't mean sleeping together, I mean that blissful part that when it's over and you get down to what comes next, life.  I met a guy one time and he wanted to have a relationship with me but I'll never forget him saying that he wanted to have a date that lasted forever.  For me, that isn't reality, not what I've learned of it.  And true love is what comes after, when the goin gets tough, and two people honor their vows like I think it was Warrigal or Seabreeze said.  It's when you can say you aren't liken each other very much but you chose to love one another.  I believe love is more of an action than a feeling.

I think it was Seabreeze and I talking about two very elderly folks walking hand in hand, just as when they went on their first date, that is love that endured everything life dished out.  Or maybe they just met at a bar and going home for quickie, who knows.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 14, 2014)

Oh man, to be young again and know someone like this might be looking for me:heart:


----------



## GDAD (Mar 14, 2014)

*YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:*lease:*:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:

**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:*lease:*:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:*


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 14, 2014)

GDAD said:


> *YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:*lease:*:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:
> 
> **YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:*lease:*:**YES:**YES:**YES:**YES:*



gdaddy, you ok??:lofl:


----------



## Ina (Mar 14, 2014)

When you think of the opposite sex, is that fantasy with a younger or older partner?


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 14, 2014)

I don't know but I think GDad was doing a remake of Meg Ryan's part in "When Harry Met Sally"!! Sure hope he's ok:hatoff:


----------



## Ina (Mar 14, 2014)

Denise, Believe it or not, I haven't seen many movies. References concerning them go over my head generally. When Harry met Sally? Sorry.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 14, 2014)

45 YRS THIS SEPTEMBER

Women were put on this planet only for pleasure of us men


----------



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Being a heterosexual woman, yes I like the opposite sex. I am lucky to have shared the last 40 years with a wonderful man, who is not stereotypical at all. He has many good qualities, and I wouldn't want to be with anyone else.
> 
> Having said that, I have worked for many years, since the age of 16, in jobs that were predominantly men, but women also. There are a lot of "pieces of work" with both sexes, IMO.
> 
> ...



You and me both. The point I make is we're all the same species. I never did like anti-male jokes/attitudes or vica versa, anti-female ones either. For me it's always from someone who has had a negative experience with the opposite sex whether from childhood or a relationship and then proceeds to paint the entire gender with the same brush.

There are qualities about males and females that I like and those that I don't. But I take people as I find them and it's not about their gender for me. It's about the individual.


----------



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

Falcon said:


> I've always liked/loved women; married two stunners. But there's always some that spoil it for me with their
> 
> vanity, bragging and simply NEVER shut up.  You asked; I'm answering.



Thanks for your honesty. Now is that is an accomplishment to have had negative results with some women but were able to maintain an objective outlook towards the rest of the gender. Too often the exact opposite occurs.


----------



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> When my age was in single digits I enjoyed hanging around girls the most. When I was in my teens the only thing the girls wanted to do was listen to music and talk non-stop about the boys they had crushes on. It was much more interesting hanging around with guy friends who weren't romantically interested in me.
> 
> After I married it seemed only appropriate to have female friends. In my 40's I was single again. I did develop a few friendships (non-******) with some males and continued my female friendships as well. I still found males much more fun to be with. Women like to talk, eat and shop. Men are much more diverse in their interests. With male friends I've gotten to go fishing, crabbing, boating, played frisbee golf, gone to RV shows, gone to concerts in the park, played board & card games, went to auctions and went on hikes. When the day is done men friends have cooked for me, played their guitar for me and told me some of those crude jokes men tell so well.
> 
> I'm married again so my only male friend is my husband. As a whole I LOVE being around the opposite sex. They are wonderful creatures.



That's very interesting. I've known women who prefer the company of men in general for similar reasons. Again, I think it has to do with the indivdual and their experiences.


----------



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I especially like some of the differences.  Seriously, I think a man and a woman can really compliment each other, and I am one of those that feel we were meant to be mated up.  I know many either aren't able to find someone, like me so far, or they just feel better without a man/woman in their life.  I prefer the hard work that goes into a meaningful relationship.  In my opinion, it is easier to be alone in many ways, for me, it feels too selfish and I feel I don't get to be "all" the things I was meant to be, when I am alone.



I too, prefer a companion then going it alone. I like the feedback and companionship of having someone to share my life with.
Having a relationship requires some sharing and compromise. When you're on your own you just have to answer your own needs.  A lot of single people I've known find it harder to share as they've gotten out of the habit of daily doing so with someone or never had to in their lives.


----------



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

Sid said:


> I pretty much agree but as for the hard work to make a meaningful relationship I just don't feel that way at all. It seems (in my life anyway) it just happened. To me those realationships are a gift. Those that didn't turn out in spite of all I tried to do to make happen.



I've always felt that if a significant relationship is going to occur, nothing will stop it and if it's not, nothing will make it happen.


----------



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

nwlady said:


> gdaddy, you ok??:lofl:



I'll have to put up accompanying health warnings with some of these posts I put up.:lofl:


----------



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I don't know, I do know some people that have a bond that is beyond anything I ever experienced.  I do know about growing up believing in fairytales and movies that showed all the "honeymoon" part of a relationship.  I don't mean sleeping together, I mean that blissful part that when it's over and you get down to what comes next, life.  I met a guy one time and he wanted to have a relationship with me but I'll never forget him saying that he wanted to have a date that lasted forever.  For me, that isn't reality, not what I've learned of it.  And true love is what comes after, when the goin gets tough, and two people honor their vows like I think it was Warrigal or Seabreeze said.  It's when you can say you aren't liken each other very much but you chose to love one another.  I believe love is more of an action than a feeling.
> 
> I think it was Seabreeze and I talking about two very elderly folks walking hand in hand, just as when they went on their first date, that is love that endured everything life dished out.  Or maybe they just met at a bar and going home for quickie, who knows.



The term hopeless romantic applies to me. It doesn't get any worse then how I am. And I've had my fair share of romance but the ultimate soul mate came to me late in life after a long marriage. So never say never.


----------



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

Ina said:


> Denise, Believe it or not, I haven't seen many movies. References concerning them go over my head generally. When Harry met Sally? Sorry.


----------



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

Ina said:


> :kiwi-fruit::kiwi-fruit::kiwi-fruitiwundrin, I wanted to grow up and be you. Just didn't work out that way.



Ina, those smilies look like little kiwi slices.


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 15, 2014)

_Gael i'll have what she's having but skip the man       :lofl:_


----------



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Oh man, to be young again and know someone like this might be looking for me:heart:



Haaaa! Well, these might appeal:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

Gael said:


>



:lofl:I'm sorry Ina, I didn't know quite what to say, but Gael took care of it


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

oh my, if I only had a grand-daughter I could show these to


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

Gael said:


> Ina, those smilies look like little kiwi slices.



I thought they were kiwi's!!


----------



## Justme (Mar 15, 2014)

I am only interested in someone's personality be they male or female. Having been married for 45 years, been there done that as far as relationships are concerned. If my husband died I would have no interest in another partnership, even if anyone was prepared to put up with me!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

Gael said:


> I'll have to put up accompanying health warnings with some of these posts I put up.:lofl:



Yes Gael, you do come up with some great ones though!!  I hope we hear from him again


----------



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Yes Gael, you do come up with some great ones though!!  I hope we hear from him again



And hope he takes his meds faithfully.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 15, 2014)

Do I like the opposite sex?  Do I like the opposite sex????  I LOVE the opposite sex!  "Took a bite from the apple with two bites gone and shouted 'Euphoria!'"


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Do I like the opposite sex?  Do I like the opposite sex????  I LOVE the opposite sex!  "Took a bite from the apple with two bites gone and shouted 'Euphoria!'"



Hmm, this seems like a healthy specimen


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 15, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Hmm, this seems like a healthy specimen



Rise to the bait.....or I might have to!


----------



## That Guy (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Rise to the bait.....or I might have to!



LOL, you first Viv, he seems sort hungry, well, way hungry:danger:Like Gdad, did you catch his post?  We haven't heard back from him yet, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

That Guy said:


>



Man, that is just too neat


----------



## That Guy (Mar 15, 2014)

Beyond the romance of interactions with the opposite sex, there's just something refreshing about women.  I enjoy being one of the da boyz but love being in the company of the opposite sex, too . . . as long as it doesn't get to "girlie".  That's a sure way to get rid of me.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 15, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Beyond the romance of interactions with the opposite sex, there's just something refreshing about women.  I enjoy being one of the da boyz but love being in the company of the opposite sex, too . . . as long as it doesn't get to "girlie".  That's a sure way to get rid of me.



Girlie? Us? Never!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Girlie? Us? Never!



Would you believe Viv, I couldn't think of a thing that was girlie girl today, that there isn't some guy interested in as well.  I was going to ask TG if that meant he wouldn't come to our Tupperware Party, but hey, guys like Tupperware too.  I thought of jewelry party, lingerie party (what guy wouldn't want to come to one of those):anyone:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> I agree Denise! my marriage took work at times, there were times I wanted to divorce him, but I loved him!
> 
> I can't imagine any relationship that's been going for a long time that there weren't arguments.



I know it isn't always the case, but when I hear "we have never had an argument" I used to wonder, wow, that's amazing.  Until I got into a little psychology and found out that sometimes in those cases, someone is not speaking their mind.  I know that it is good to hold your tongue at times, say things in a loving way rather than just barfing them out in anger, but I think there is a lot to be said for a good, healthy, fair fight.  Not one where there is hitting, or screaming at one another, but again, a fair fight, no hitting below the belt type.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 15, 2014)

But never go to bed angry.  (So "they" say.)


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 15, 2014)

nwlady said:


> ... but I think there is a lot to be said for a good, healthy, fair fight.  Not one where there is hitting, or screaming at one another, but again, a fair fight, no hitting below the belt type.



"Fair Fight", you say? Interesting concept - never heard of that, I'll have to look into that someday. Not sure about the "not hitting below the belt" part, though - that's pretty much a staple of how I fight. 

For ALL of us dwarfs, actually ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

Falcon said:


> But never go to bed angry.  (So "they" say.)



That's another I've heard.  I know some couples that tell me their mate is their best friend.  That would be pretty wonderful.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> "Fair Fight", you say? Interesting concept - never heard of that, I'll have to look into that someday. Not sure about the "not hitting below the belt" part, though - that's pretty much a staple of how I fight.
> 
> For ALL of us dwarfs, actually ...



I never said I "knew" what I was talking about.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 15, 2014)

Phil, in the context of marriage, fighting fair means having it out about the current issue, without dragging in every past dispute and unresolved issue.

Hubby and I once went to a marriage encounter weekend where the rules of fighting were spelled out.
From memory, some of them were

Have the fight. Don't bottle it up.
Fight fair. Stick to the current issue.
Tell each other what feelings you are experiencing because of the issue.
Don't blame your partner for those feelings. No garbage dumping.
Hold hands while fighting.

It seems to have worked.


----------



## Ina (Mar 15, 2014)

I hear you Phil, I have half-brother that used to beat the *<~®»#: out of me, at nine he broke my lower back playing leap frog, and I spent the next year at the Shiners hospital for a year. I finally got the courage to pick up something and go at him. Now days he loves to tell people how I use to lay him out. And I do mean out cold. Scared me. He didn't quit though until he almost went to jail for throwing me out a second floor window. I have never hit anyone else. :hiteachother:


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 15, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I never said I "knew" what I was talking about.





Warrigal said:


> Phil, in the context of marriage, fighting fair means having it out about the current issue, without dragging in every past dispute and unresolved issue.



I was just kidding, ladies ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I was just kidding, ladies ...



I figured you were Phil I shoulda added a smiley with mine, but I'm in too big a hurry running back and forth to the kitchen cooking


----------



## Ina (Mar 15, 2014)

Wha' cha cooking Denise???


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

Ina said:


> Wha' cha cooking Denise???



I'm doing dinner up now, so I don't have to cook later when I probably won't feel like it.  I'm just cooking some chicken-fried-rice.


----------



## Ina (Mar 15, 2014)

Warri, I like the one about holding hands while arguing. Michael and I have all the rest of those rules. :hide:


----------



## Ina (Mar 15, 2014)

Sounds good, I do that too, we are having beets, green beans, and broiled pork chops.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

Sounds good Ina


----------



## Gael (Mar 16, 2014)

Ina said:


> I hear you Phil, I have half-brother that used to beat the *<~®»#: out of me, at nine he broke my lower back playing leap frog, and I spent the next year at the Shiners hospital for a year. I finally got the courage to pick up something and go at him. Now days he loves to tell people how I use to lay him out. And I do mean out cold. Scared me. He didn't quit though until he almost went to jail for throwing me out a second floor window. I have never hit anyone else. :hiteachother:



Shows you can't pick your relatives.
So sorry you had to endure that abuse!


----------



## Gael (Mar 16, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Hmm, this seems like a healthy specimen



Healthy and focused!:lofl:


----------



## Gael (Mar 16, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Beyond the romance of interactions with the opposite sex, there's just something refreshing about women.  I enjoy being one of the da boyz but love being in the company of the opposite sex, too . . . as long as it doesn't get to "girlie".  That's a sure way to get rid of me.



Just curious; were you raised in a household with a lot of women? I've noticed that generally men who have an easy time relating to women grew up with sisters. My husband did and he's both a mans man but also a man women find easy to talk with. He had 4 sisters.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 16, 2014)

Gael said:


> Just curious; were you raised in a household with a lot of women? I've noticed that generally men who have an easy time relating to women grew up with sisters. My husband did and he's both a mans man but also a man women find easy to talk with. He had 4 sisters.



You nailed it.  Two sisters.


----------



## Gael (Mar 16, 2014)

That Guy said:


> You nailed it.  Two sisters.



Not surprised. It's simple really, the male grows up interacting with females and also hears their opinions and gets to understand what they're all about.


----------

